# Kyle XY ABC airings gone



## Leo Valiant (Apr 19, 2000)

Looks like Kyle XY is gone from the schedule on ABC. So no more HD for me, back to ABC-Family and standard def. 

So the 7/9/2007 (S02E05) "Come to Your Senses" Will NOT be airing on ABC the following Friday. If you had a ABC Only SP to Kyle XY, you will have one chance this Sunday on ABC-Family to catch the missed episode.


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

I noticed this before mondays airing but it makes me mad  because I relied on ABC for the HD broadcast.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

speedy4022 said:


> I noticed this before mondays airing but it makes me mad  because I relied on ABC for the HD broadcast.


+1


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Bummer.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

This is why for two years I have kept a Season Pass on ABC-Family for Kyle XY, but also have had an ARWL for "Kyle XY" + Audio/Video + High-Def ... 

I record the Monday ABC Family showing via the season pass, but don't watch it if my To Do list shows there's also a later repeat on an HD channel. After I watch the HD version, I delete both shows. If there's no HD showing within a week, I watch the ABC-Family version.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The ABC Friday night slot, I believe, is now going to be filled by second-showings of ABC FAMILY's new offering, that marvelously upbuilding family-themed show "GREEK".


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

drew2k said:


> ...If there's no HD showing within a week, I watch the ABC-Family version.


I have the entire first season (if you can call that run a season) from the recent Sunday marathon, as well as every season 2 episode aired so far.

I've not watched anything after the season-two opener.

Should I?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I have the entire first season (if you can call that run a season) from the recent Sunday marathon, as well as every season 2 episode aired so far.
> 
> I've not watched anything after the season-two opener.
> 
> Should I?


I like it as a pleasant summer diversion, but not .. "must see". It's occasionally a little sentimental/schmaltzy and sometimes cornball, but it's a pretty good story.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

gastrof said:


> The ABC Friday night slot, I believe, is now going to be filled by second-showings of ABC FAMILY's new offering, that marvelously upbuilding family-themed show "GREEK".


I keep holding onto hope that ABC will bring back the Kyle XY HD showings on Friday. I just checked the ABC site, and the Greek HD showing is gone for this Friday. What's in its slot? Reruns of George Lopez. Does anyone know if they're going to bring back the HD showings of Kyle XY? I understood ABC putting Greek in HD on their Friday schedule to promote the new ABC Family show, but George Lopez?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Dammit, I started watching "Greek" in that HD slot. Now I missed this week's, unless there's another repeat on ABC Family.

After seeing stuff in HD, it sure is hard to go back to watching them in SD.


----------



## MarkHolbrook (Nov 26, 2007)

I just got my TiVo HD for Christmas and have been learning how to set things up. I get ABC Family (non-HD) in fact I don't even have HD yet... Waiting for my tube TV to die..

Anyway we enjoy Kyle XY so I wanted to setup a Season pass. When I type in the title it doesn't even seem to know it's a show... Is this because there have been no recent airings?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

A show needs to be in the guide to set up a Season Pass.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bicker said:


> A show needs to be in the guide to set up a Season Pass.


But while your waiting for it to show up in the guide again, create a wishlist so that if starts up again before you expect it, you won't miss it.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> But while your waiting for it to show up in the guide again, create a wishlist so that if starts up again before you expect it, you won't miss it.


Yeah it actually starts pretty soon, January 14th actually so it will be her sooner than later!


----------

